# Suse 9.x als Router und mit einem Router verbinden



## firewalldevil (24. März 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

mein erster Step ist:

Der Suse-Client ist am Router angeschlossen, dieser steht nicht auf DHCP. Welche Einstellungen sind an eht0 notwendig, damit ich erstmal ins Internet komme? DNS, Gateway 

Vielen Dank im ersten Step

Der zweite wird sein, das eth1 ins Netzwerk ( WinXP, Win98 ) geht und diese Rechner mit dem Gaterway versorgen soll. Es muss sicher noch einiges eingestellt werden, aber ich hoffe auf Hilfe von Euch.


----------



## meilon (24. März 2004)

das ist ganz einfach zu erledigen:

YAST anmachen, Sicherheit und Benutzer, Firewall
Dort dann die passigen Einstellungen machen! Musst aber IP masquerading aktivieren. Dann in den Windows Maschinen in den Netzwerkeinstellungen als Gateway den Linux angeben und als erster DNS die IP des Routers (oder die eines anderen Servers, mir ist sonst keiner bekannt)

mfg
Klink


----------



## firewalldevil (24. März 2004)

*welche Einträge genau ?*

Danke für die Antwort,, 
aber der  Fehler liegt bei mir im Detail.  Welche Einträge benötig die Netzwerkkarte (eth0) genau, DNS, Routing usw. Ich komme ja noch nicht mit der Linux Maschine ins Internet.  Das wäre die 1. Frage.! Dien Linux Rechner  als Router einzustellen, ist der nächte Punkt.

firewalldevil


----------



## meilon (24. März 2004)

Also bei mir hat das Ohne Probleme geklappt, Netzwerkkabel zum Hardwarerouter rein, Linux angemacht und ich hatte Internet Wieso hast du eigentlich kein DHCP an? Unterstützt das der Router nicht?

mfg
Klink


----------



## firewalldevil (25. März 2004)

*DHCP*

Hi, 

mein Router unterstütze DHCP, aber ich möchte mit festen IP arbeiten. Meine Frage war ja auch, welche Einstellungen sind bei festen IP notwendig ? Der Router vergibt ja bei DHCP Info an den PC, aber welche sind das genau?

danke


----------



## meilon (25. März 2004)

Bei mir läuft das ganze mit DHCP, musst dem Router halt sagen, dass dein Linux immer die Selbe IP bekommt, mir MAC Adresse, wenn das dein Router unterstützt.

mfg
Klink


----------



## firewalldevil (25. März 2004)

ich möchte die Einstellungen für den Client wissen! Der Router steht auf "nicht DHCP"  ! Danke


----------

